# Ideas for Wheel Game - Random Ideas to Put on this Wheel.



## Star (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello everyone!

OK So I'm Putting together a Wheel Game, Similar to Wheel of Torture and stuff like that.
I'm not having a Themed party, So I'm Looking for Random Ideas to Put on this Wheel.

There are 20 slots on this Wheel - Double Sided. One side will be for a General Audience and The other side will BE for Adults ONLY...

So far the ideas I have came up with are..

Test Your Fate
spin again
Chalice of death
safe for now
blindfold Mystery Food

And that is all For now...

I REALLY Need some Help on this one! 

My Party is in 9 days and Still need to build this.

Any Ideas Would BE VERY Appreciated.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

is the chalice of death a shot of something gross? 
are you looking for stuff for them to do? 

LIke.....................

quack like a duck
tell a joke
act like a zombie for the next 5 minutes?


----------



## Star (Oct 18, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> is the chalice of death a shot of something gross?


Not a Shot But a Full Scull Wine Goblet Full of a Mystery DRINK..... some Gross and some Good, The whole point of this one is to mess with the mind thinking that ALL Death Cups are going to be Nasty. LOL



offmymeds said:


> are you looking for stuff for them to do?


Yeah.... I have more stuff for the Test your Fate Game, I've made little cards for that, But Just need more little Stuff to stick on the Wheel...

REALLY
The Big issues is that one of my Guess can't walk right now due to a Hip Surgery and I'm Having trouble thinking up things that we all can do with out Getting up alot.. lol


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Last year I had a spinning wheel game and on some of the slots I put some minute to win it games.. it was alot of fun especially after my people had some drinks in them
.
here are the games: (on the wheel I just had the name of the game, I had the directions printed on cards that I read out to them after they landed on it.

Face the Cookie

When the clock starts, player may grab the first cookie and place it on the forehead.
The cookie must remain in contact with the face (i.e. player may not toss the cookie from the forehead and catch it in the mouth)
If a cookie falls, player may reset an intact cookie on the forehead for the next attempt.
To complete the game, the player must hold an intact cookie 3 times with his or her mouth within the 60-second time limit.	

A bit dicey

Prior to game start, player places a single popsicle stick in his/her mouth.
When the clock starts, player will pick up and vertically stack one die at a time on the stick.
Player may not allow dice to rest against their nose or to touch any part of their face
In the event that a die is dropped or falls off of the stick, player may take a replacement and use it in its place
To complete the game, 6 dice must be stacked one on top of the other on the popsicle stick within the 60-second time limit


Keep it up

When the clock starts, player may release a feather and begin to blow on it to keep it in the air.
If the feather touches any part of the player's body, or touches the floor, the game is over. Incidental contact on the face is allowed. 
To complete the game, player must use only his or her breath to keep the feather from touching the ground for the 60-second time limit.


Noodling around

The contestant must hold a spaghetti noodle with the mouth while picking up and holding six pieces of penne with it, so that they remain concurrently on the spaghetti within the allotted 60-second time limit.
They may not use their hands to complete the game.
Should the spaghetti break, all six penne noodles must still fit onto the spaghetti noodle. 
Penne may touch lips, but may not enter the mouth.


Paper Dragon

Set up the streamer rolls at the player's feet with the player holding 1 end of 1 streamer roll in each hand.
When the clock starts, player may begin unspooling the streamers. Player may not kick, throw, or grab the spool directly.
If the spool breaks, the player may pick up the end of it and continue. 
To complete the game, both rolls of streamers must be unspooled and off the ground within the 60-second time limit.

Penny Hose

Start by placing 1 penny in the bottom of each leg of the panty hose. Player begins with his or her wrists inside each leg of the panty hose, at the beginning of the leggings. 
When the clock starts, player may use only their hands and arms to attempt to grab the pennies. 
Panty hose covering the player's forearm and hand may not come in contact with any other body part or object.
If a penny touches the floor, the game is over.


Stack Attack

When the clock starts, player may begin stacking 36 cups into a pyramid shape. 
When the triangle is complete, with 1 cup at the top, 8 cups on the bottom, the player may begin to get the cups into a single stack.
To complete the game, the player must build a complete pyramid using all of the cups, then get all the cups back into a single stack within the 60-second time limit.	

This Blows

Set up 15 plastic cups in a row across the table.
When the clock starts, player may grab the balloon and begin to blow it up.
Player may only knock cups off the table by using air from the balloon and must always stay on 1 side of the table.
If the player makes physical contact with the cup, the game is over.
To complete the game, the player must knock all cups off of the table using only the air from the balloon within the 60-second time


Tilt a cup

Player holds stack of 8 plastic cups in 1 hand.
When clock starts, player may bounce a ping-pong ball on floor and into first cup.
To successfully complete game, player will bounce a ping-pong ball into cup, then stack new cup on top and bounce another ping-pong ball into it until all cups contain a ping-pong ball.

Yank Me

When clock starts, player begins to stack a tower consisting of upside down cups topped with index cards.
Once tower is completed, player must pull cards out from tower 1 at a time, starting from top, until all cups nest together.
To complete game, cards must be completely removed, and cups must form a single stack within 60-second time limit.


Junk in the trunk

Fill the tissue box with ping-pong balls, and then tie the tissue box to your back so it is sitting at the small of the back.
When the clock starts, player may begin moving body to shake the ping-pong balls out. (jumping, wiggling, shaking)
Player's hands or arms may not touch the box.
Player may only touch the floor with his or her feet. 
To complete the game, player must get all 8 ping-pong balls out of the box within the 60-second time limit.

Movin on up

Start with 1 black cup and 39 orange cups stacked on top of it.
When the clock starts, player may grab a single cup from the top of the stack and place it on the bottom of the stack.
Player must use 1 hand to grab each cup, and must alternate hands with each cup.
To complete the game, the black cup must be placed on the bottom after traveling through the stack, and the stack must be held in 1 hand at the black cup within the 60-second time limit


----------



## Star (Oct 18, 2012)

Cadu, These are a lot of Great Games... I really Like that Keep it up one..... I can see some of my friends doing this and It really Being funny LOL...

Definitely have to figure out how to put all this together...

THANKS FOR The GREAT Ideas......

FEW More would be awesome


----------



## Epic (May 30, 2020)

Star said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> OK So I'm Putting together a Wheel Game, Similar to Wheel of Torture and stuff like that.
> I'm not having a Themed party, So I'm Looking for Random Ideas to Put on this Wheel.
> ...


You could have to eat your least favorite food or 


Star said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> OK So I'm Putting together a Wheel Game, Similar to Wheel of Torture and stuff like that.
> I'm not having a Themed party, So I'm Looking for Random Ideas to Put on this Wheel.
> ...


eat your least favorite food or eat your booger


----------

